# What would you give cubing up for ?



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone would give up cubing for something
Im not saying anyone should give cubing up but I thought it would be interesting to see what people would give it up for


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 2, 2010)

A million dollars.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

you really sure because i still would be tempted


----------



## Muesli (Apr 2, 2010)

It's a hobby, so I guess if someone asked me nice enough I'd probably quit. I'd just find another vice, like cocaine.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Memyselfandpi said:


> Crochet



...


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 2, 2010)

probably for a chance to kick someone that i really hate right in the ass and not going to jail.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 2, 2010)

A girlfriend. ;_;


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2010)

Absolutely nothing. But if I could be silly and pick anything, I'd say $1 

Chris


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 2, 2010)

4Chan said:


> A girlfriend. ;_;



Same here


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > A girlfriend. ;_;
> ...



I think this is one situation where you can have your cake, AND eat it too. Just find a girl who thinks cubing is neat - or even better, who also cubes!

Chris


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Apr 2, 2010)

Continuous wrist problems. And I'm not gonna do moar feet.


----------



## Death_Note (Apr 2, 2010)

is anybody going to say ''porn''?


----------



## dada222 (Apr 2, 2010)

Porn!

It's a good idea... if you don't see me for the next five months... you'll know what has happened.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 2, 2010)

Being able to sing in a non-crap manner. Really; it makes me sad how much I fail.
And it's not as if I'm any good at cubing anyway. :/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 2, 2010)

just a **** load of muffins. 



Spoiler



actually I just want a stress-free life


----------



## Muesli (Apr 2, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...


I think for the vast majority of people here would need to have a girlfriend who is cubically understanding.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 2, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I think this is one situation where you can have your cake, AND eat it too. Just find a girl who thinks cubing is neat - or even better, who also cubes!
> 
> Chris



Ahhh memories... Really its just a hobbie so I probably wouldnt give it up for anything. and if I did id give it up for unlimited free non cubical puzzles be literal and play with minx's and other non cubical puzzles.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

A Klondike Bar


----------



## dada222 (Apr 2, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> *It's a hobby, so I guess if someone asked me nice enough I'd probably quit.* I'd just find another vice, like cocaine.



May you please stop cubing? Thank you.


----------



## michaellahti (Apr 2, 2010)

To be Kenyan.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 2, 2010)

dada222 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > *It's a hobby, so I guess if someone asked me nice enough I'd probably quit.* I'd just find another vice, like cocaine.
> ...


That wasn't nice enough.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 2, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Being able to sing in a non-crap manner. Really; it makes me sad how much I fail.
> And it's not as if I'm any good at cubing anyway. :/


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 2, 2010)

To be as fast as faz then i would start again.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 2, 2010)

Your mom.


----------



## Escher (Apr 2, 2010)

Crack


----------



## kunz (Apr 2, 2010)

another hobby... and all the money i spent on cubing back

i feel like im the only one taking this thread seriously


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 2, 2010)

Next year's lent.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 2, 2010)

One thing and One thing only.

Megan Fox. (jk)

actually, i'm serious. LOL


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2010)

Admittance to a good university to do my PhD (fully funded).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 2, 2010)

Love. <3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 2, 2010)

But honestly, so far, I havent cubed for 8 days and Im going to go nuts.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 2, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> But honestly, so far, I havent cubed for 8 days and Im going to go nuts.


I HAVEN'T CUBED FOR A MONTH!


----------



## Joël (Apr 2, 2010)

It's funny this reminds me about a conversation I had a looong long time ago with my gf (ex gf by now.. and no, not because of cubing). She was jealous at the cube, because I gave the cube a lot of attention... She more or less forced me to make the hypothetical choice between her and the cube, and of course I could not choose the cube ... And I wouldn't if I had to make that choice...

Fortunately she accepted that I can't stop cubing... I can't change who I am .


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 2, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> One thing and One thing only.
> 
> Megan Fox. (jk)
> 
> actually, i'm serious. LOL



lol nobody saw my secret message


----------



## dada222 (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw it... happy?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 2, 2010)

Tuition money.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 2, 2010)

20 new chapters of Katekyo Hitman Reborn, Daily (obsessed  i read about 20 a day) that goes on forever and ever and ever and never gets boring!

Though, I'd still be tempted to cube from time to time


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing. I know I will eventually stop cubing and I will receive nothing for that. I'll naturally stop when I find something better to do.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 3, 2010)

lol crochet (inside joke?)


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 3, 2010)

Stress free life.
A full scholarship.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 3, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Tuition money.


nah, you'll get plenty of that selling stickers at the pawnee open


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 3, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> lol crochet (inside joke?)



Only between Over 9000 people!


----------



## Owen (Apr 3, 2010)

The old Youtube layout...


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 3, 2010)

A hot girlfriend


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2010)

Someone threatening to cut my hands off. No way I'm doing feet solving.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 3, 2010)

4Chan said:


> A girlfriend. ;_;



I'm not sure about you, but quitting cubing would have no impact on my ability (or lack thereof) to obtain a girlfriend. Nah, I wouldn't quit for anything.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Your mom.



Dangit, you stole mine.


----------



## Brian (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## ianini (Apr 3, 2010)

Uh... a full scholarship.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2010)

never gonna give you up...


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 3, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> It's a hobby, so I guess if someone asked me nice enough I'd probably quit. I'd just find another vice, like *cocaine.*



ORLY? 


My family.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> never gonna give you up...




Never gonna let you down...


----------



## Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > never gonna give you up...
> ...



Never gonna turn arouund...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



And hurt you.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



ur doin it wrong


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> Someone threatening to cut my hands off. No way I'm doing feet solving.



If anyone threatens to cut off your hands I'll bite of their fingers for you  .


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 3, 2010)

Also, a chance to relive my childhood.


----------



## Rune (Apr 3, 2010)

death


----------



## Jebediah54 (Apr 3, 2010)

1. Girlfriend (and even then, it's doubtful)
2. Good sleep pattern
3. Lots o' money
4. Another hobby
5. 4.0 cumulative GPA & CPA

and last, but not least

6. a Klondike Bar (can't believe only one other person thought of that)


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Your mom.
> ...



Well then steal his back! There's more than one mom out there!


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 4, 2010)

this is interesting how this turned out

im not giving up


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thisthisthis!!!


----------

